# Shark rod, 50-130 for Avet 80w



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Just finished this build recently. I decided to go with the 6'6" Batson Rainshadow_RCTB66XXH. I cut 2" off the bottom and 1" off the top. I got the brand new ALPS Heavy XN (HXN)-Guide SS316 Stainless Steel guides. 

I put the gimbal, slick butt (batson/alps/forecast), seat (aftco Ars3) and foregrip (Eva triangular, from mudhole, shaped w/ sand paper) on, then put an "outs and outs" cross wrap on the foregrip. Threads were Pac Bay old gold for the spider, and the fade is the "mint green" shade pack from Billy Vivona (billy40)

Static load guide placement, wrap the guides, epoxy everything, and i'm done. The metalic underwrap is "old gold" A from pac bay. Guides are double overwrapped, no CP, pac bay C. Got some $%&#ing bubbles in the epoxy around the guide foot....

Jim


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

WOW.... work of art.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nice job, Jim! Like the color combo and the transition from foregrip to blank!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice wrap and color combo. A+ work sir.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks great! Almost matches your Vera Bradley bag


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

colbyntx said:


> Looks great! Almost matches your Vera Bradley bag


Thanks, all. 
U know what? That really is a Vera Bradley bag. I asked my wife. Colby, I will assume your familiarity comes from lots of bargaining for long fishing weekends.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

jimj100 said:


> Thanks, all.
> U know what? That really is a Vera Bradley bag. I asked my wife. Colby, I will assume your familiarity comes from lots of bargaining for long fishing weekends.


Haha, I have a wife and a 17 year old daughter who love to spend money! Thank god not as much as I do on fishing stuff


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Ill tell you what it looks like and thats bad ***. Nice work there brother.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Top Notch and a Beautiful Build


----------

